# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Sacramento Kings



## loyalty4life

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=6><font color=purple>Sacramento Kings</font></font></font> </center>

 *VS* 

<center>11-13-03
TV: TNT
7:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Z-Bo*

</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (4-3) Sacramento (4-3)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## bfan1

*Sheed's defense*

I think Rasheed can hold Peja under 20.

That is what I'll be watching.

I also hope Q can hit the 3 tonight-we will need it.


----------



## loyalty4life

Doug Collins better not be doing this game! I'm going to pull my hair out if he does.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Doug Collins better not be doing this game! I'm going to pull my hair out if he does.


I am pretty sure that it is Collins and Harlan


----------



## Fork

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Doug Collins better not be doing this game! I'm going to pull my hair out if he does.


No need to lose hair. 

That's why we have a mute button and a radio.


----------



## loyalty4life

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that it is Collins and Harlan


Harlan is a great national broadcaster. Then you add an idiot like Collins with him? Whatever happened to Harlan, Ainge and Thompson doing the game? Those were good times.


----------



## loyalty4life

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> No need to lose hair.
> 
> That's why we have a mute button and a radio.


Unfortunately, the TNT broadcasts and radio broadcasts are not synchronized, so one's ahead of the other. I listen to the radio while watching the Blazers play only if it's a KGW broadcast. It's 100% synchronized.


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Did anyone notice that the last 3 times these two teams played either Rasheed Wallace or Bonzi Wells scored at least 30 points? It'd be a good game for Bonzi to break out of his slump and stomp the Kings for 35... In a winning effort, of course.


----------



## jackiejackal

*WALLACE AND BONZI ARE HORRID*

Sheed...not one touch OR ATTEMPT TO GET THE BALL.


Where or where is Wallace in this game?
He should come out gunning..
This is a perfect example...He must go..

There is no scoring from the "two best players"

I put it in quotes,because in my mind,neither deserve the title.


----------



## Beaverton

Damon is an idiot. 

He's not even setting up plays...he's passing it once to a player who plays 1-on-1.


----------



## Beaverton

*Re: WALLACE AND BONZI ARE HORRID*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Sheed...not one touch OR ATTEMPT TO GET THE BALL.


When the point guard's FIRST pass is at 10 seconds on the shotclock, you're going to have bad shots.


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> Damon is an idiot.
> 
> He's not even setting up plays...he's passing it once to a player who plays 1-on-1.


No doubt.  

And Cheeks got an extension for this.


----------



## jackiejackal

*wallace could be making his presence known*

he is poof !


----------



## Beaverton

4 points in 5 1/2 mintues. Every shot is a bad one or triple team on randolph.


----------



## jackiejackal

*doug says that is a smart play*

posting up..
did ya hear that rasheed?????


----------



## Beaverton

blazers look absolutely confused on D. 

They're not getting back after a basket.


----------



## ABM

Timeout

This one's goin' down low to the Zachhammer!


----------



## Beaverton

This is a classic example of a team versus a team of individuals.


----------



## The Enigma

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> 4 points in 5 1/2 mintues. Every shot is a bad one or triple team on randolph.


Randolph is being played single coverage (Rasheed is being doubled). Davis is being useless and Randolph is playing terrible defense.

You put Rasheed on Peja and Miller kills Randolph.

Put Rasheed on Miller and Peja kills Woods.

Surely Rasheed cannot be everywhere.


----------



## The Enigma

Everyone scores on Randolph.

Very discouraging.


----------



## Blazerfan024

Is it me or is Kings hittin everything they shoot defended or not.

i wish we had players like that 


*puts on rally cap*




GO BLAZERS!!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal

*I said the other night this was a .500 team*

Ya think??

They are scoring at will against Portland.
Portland is not defending at all.
Portland can't shoot.
Slow to get back down court.
''best players" can't shoot.



sounds like .500 to me.

Ohhhh
next year I hope we see different players..
it's their lack of effort I just can't accept.
They don't look like they even care.
Wow and all those empty seats are astonishing..with Sac in town???


----------



## Blazerfan024

*Re: I said the other night this was a .500 team*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> 
> Ohhhh
> next year I hope we see different players..
> it's their lack of effort I just can't except.
> They don't look like they even care.
> Wow and all those empty seats are astonishing..with Sac in town???



I think after this game we will see different players, NASh is gonna wake up and realize this isnt going to work.


----------



## Beaverton

*Re: Re: I said the other night this was a .500 team*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think after this game we will see different players, NASh is gonna wake up and realize this isnt going to work.


concur.


----------



## Blazerfan024

wow leavin blazer game to see bonus coverage of bulls game..U know its gettin bad then :sigh: :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Beaverton

I'm getting dinner. Usually I'd be more up to watching the game. 

:upset:


----------



## Blazerfan024

Pretty bad when u gettin schooled by massenburg lol


----------



## MAS RipCity

why do we suck,and will bonzi wells ever play to his potential?


----------



## jackiejackal

*i loved it when he said on the radio*

"we're going to sit back and see how good they can be"

tonight he looked like a sick chicken in the audience 



:laugh:


Doug just said that Sac is running them off their own floor..


Anybody forget to tell Bonzi and Rasheed there was a game tonight?

Damon was the only player down court....
that is inexcusable !!!!!!!!


----------



## FeloniusThunk

For once I was glad to turn over the remote to the wife so she can watch Friends. This is a horrid game.

The Kings are passing very well and hitting everything near and far. They'd be ahead even if the Blazers were playing above average, so give them credit. On the other hand, Zach is getting schooled by literally every King, every time. Nobody but Sheed seems capable of even getting a hand in someone's face, while the other end a very simple clog the paint strategy seems to have brought the Blazers O to a standstill.

Bonzi, Damon, and Jeff gotta hit something or just sit the heck down. It's not like they're grabbing boards or slowing anyone down on the other end.


----------



## Beaverton

Rasheed has been playing fine. He's posting up and being in position.


----------



## ABM

OK, can Cheeks pull-off the ol' Knute Rockney.

Down by 18 @ Half.

C'Mon, Blazers!!! :upset:


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> Everyone scores on Randolph.
> 
> Very discouraging.


No doubt. He's been very weak on defense, but that shouldn't be a shock and, to be honest, while that's a serious issue it's less of one (IMO) than our utter lack of transition defense.

Ed O.


----------



## Scinos

Gee, nice D by the Blazers...limiting the Kings to 63 pts in the first half. :no:


btw - Bibby has 13 assists already !


----------



## Ed O

*Re: I said the other night this was a .500 team*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Ya think??


Not a chance. And one half of bad basketball against one of the NBA's best teams (which happens to be shooting lights-out) isn't going to change my mind.



> They are scoring at will against Portland.
> Portland is not defending at all.
> Portland can't shoot.
> Slow to get back down court.
> ''best players" can't shoot.


Which players are those? ZR, who's 5-10 from the floor? Bonzi, who's 4-8? Or Rasheed, who's 5-9?

I don't see too many Blazers shooting poorly, so I'd be interested to know what the heck you're talking about.



> sounds like .500 to me.


If the Blazers played all of their games against the Kings while they're shooting over 50% from the 3 point range, I'd agree they're a .500 team. Every team has bad halfs, especially against good teams, and the mere fact that they've been dramatically outplayed in 24 minutes doesn't mean they're a 41 win team.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos

*What do people realistically expect nash to do?*

I was wondering what you people realistically think Nash can do about it. He has to deal with over payed players, many of which nobody wants anyhow, not to mention the salaries they don't want. The Blazers are basically forced to ride out some contracts until they go away. So in my view, Nash will not be able to do anything about this team, because he can't. In fact, I don't think any GM on the face of the planet would be able to do anything about it. So grit your teeth and ride it out.


----------



## FeloniusThunk

Well they got some back in the last few minutes, at least, making the 2nd quarter pretty even. Assuming they can get back on d, take over on the boards, and Sac starts missing some jumpers, they might have a chance to get back in this.

That and I shouldn't watch, apparently.


----------



## loyalty4life

If only we had Derek Anderson back and healthy. We'd be up by 20 probably. :grinning:


----------



## Ed O

*Re: What do people realistically expect nash to do?*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> In fact, I don't think any GM on the face of the planet would be able to do anything about it.


Whitsitt could have convinced Allen to sign Payton. This team would have an entirely different makeup with Gary as the starting 1... in a good way 

Maybe someday I can stop beating that horse, but for now, I'm going to saddle up and ... ride ... that horse.  

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

Keep beating it Ed...

Most all of us wanted it all summer long. its very valid...


If we had a PG like that. we could balance everything out, and take advantage in the paint. Give more time for plays to develop and isolate




Good start 1st set with Sheed and Z bo


----------



## Trader Ed

Go to Sheed, Z bo and Dale. all half long. we would catch up


----------



## Scinos

Zach has started the quarter well...:yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity

RALLY TIME RALLY TIME!

LETS GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Storyteller

Portland looks much better this half. A lot more energy.

The refs are invisible. Lots of missed calls on both teams. They'd better watch out or tension is really going to get to the point of explosion.


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> If only we had Derek Anderson back and healthy. We'd be up by 20 probably. :grinning:


Or......we could see 3 after 3 being front rimmed.....


----------



## Trader Ed

down to 10... :woot:

Good energy...

ABM..... are you still with us?


----------



## Ed O

One interesting thing I noticed in the first half: Kevin Harlan, in particular, seemed to want to make a big deal out of Sacramento out-rebounding the "bigger, stronger" Portland team.

While a big deal IS made out of Portland's "big" lineup, let's check out the two starting lineups:

Bibby is 3 inches, 19 pounds larger than Damon
Christie is 1 inch taller but 5 pounds lighter than Bonzi
Wallace is 1 inch, 1 pound larger than Peja
Miller is 3 inches, 8 pounds larger than ZR
Divac is 2 inches, 8 pounds larger than Davis.

So all told? Sacramento is 8 inches taller and 29 pounds heavier. Portland might be stronger (I don't know how one can easily quantify that) but they certainly aren't bigger.

Ed O.


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> down to 10... :woot:
> 
> Good energy...
> 
> ABM..... are you still with us?


----------



## MAS RipCity

Down to 10, let's go fellhas! Please make me wrong(at half I was thinking bye bye Bonzi n Sheed,meaning I wanted them gone) But please mak me eat my words. one thing is for sure, I WOULD NOT TRADE ZACH! Seriously not even for Duncan,rip me if you want but Zach is 21 and Duncan is 28, Zach in 7 years will be effing good,he already is. There aren't may players I'd trade Zach for. Anyways,back to the game...just make smart plays,no turnovers, and good shot selection, I think this game will win over some of the fans who left the wagon.


----------



## Scinos

lol, why did Divac get T'ed ?


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> One interesting thing I noticed in the first half: Kevin Harlan, in particular, seemed to want to make a big deal out of Sacramento out-rebounding the "bigger, stronger" Portland team.
> 
> While a big deal IS made out of Portland's "big" lineup, let's check out the two starting lineups:
> 
> Bibby is 3 inches, 19 pounds larger than Damon
> Christie is 1 inch taller but 5 pounds lighter than Bonzi
> Wallace is 1 inch, 1 pound larger than Peja
> Miller is 3 inches, 8 pounds larger than ZR
> Divac is 2 inches, 8 pounds larger than Davis.
> 
> So all told? Sacramento is 8 inches taller and 29 pounds heavier. Portland might be stronger (I don't know how one can easily quantify that) but they certainly aren't bigger.
> 
> Ed O.


:laugh: .......and you're finding time to actually watch the game, Ed? :clap:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Down to 7, cmon! Our ball,score! down to 4! EFF YES! WOO HOO


----------



## Storyteller

The refs finally call a foul. Down to 7.

BTW, nice shot of the "Sheed Fan" sign.

Now Sheed for 3!!!!

Let's trade him, quick...


----------



## MAS RipCity

DOWN TO 2....OMG I DONT BELIEVE IT...THEY NEED A TO BABBBABABABY!!!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed

Energy and defense.......

its not all abut the x's and o's


:woot:

71-69 Kings


----------



## ABM

*WOW!!!*


----------



## Blazerfan024

LETS GO BLAZERS!!!!


----------



## HOWIE




----------



## Storyteller

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: .......and you're finding time to actually watch the game, Ed? :clap:


:laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life

WOO-HOO!!!! 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MAS RipCity

One question, where has this energy been though, hopefully it won't be a one night stand..lol


----------



## The Enigma

Wow


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> Now Sheed for 3!!!!
> 
> Let's trade him, quick...


Sheed and Damon are hot on national tv

can you say SHOWCASE...............

Orlando are you watching???


----------



## ABM

Hey, those of you with TiVo, do the Blazers win?


----------



## loyalty4life

Who needs DA??? :laugh:


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> Let's trade him, quick...


*cackle*

It's great that Portland is making a game out of it, at least.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

I turn off the game to play some espn nba basketball, keep checking after a few minutes, then finally I couldn't resist down 10, had to watch,now this..I love it..no not bandwagon,but I don't enjoy watching us perviously get drilled by 25.


----------



## Trader Ed

Its funny. (well not really) when we play D we usualy always do well......

due to us being athletic

Q and McInnis hitting some shots when they come in would be timely


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Down to 10, let's go fellhas! Please make me wrong(at half I was thinking bye bye Bonzi n Sheed,meaning I wanted them gone) But please mak me eat my words. one thing is for sure, I WOULD NOT TRADE ZACH! Seriously not even for Duncan,rip me if you want but Zach is 21 and Duncan is 28, Zach in 7 years will be effing good,he already is. There aren't may players I'd trade Zach for. Anyways,back to the game...just make smart plays,no turnovers, and good shot selection, I think this game will win over some of the fans who left the wagon.


If you wouldn't trade him for the two time defending MVP, are there ANY players you would trade him for?

By the way, I see your point and agree to some extent, but I would probably trade him for the two time defending MVP.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Hey, those of you with TiVo, do the Blazers win?


I haven't upgraded to the "precog" plug-in yet... I'm gonna save up for a new TV first.

Ed O.


----------



## FeloniusThunk

Yee, hah. Back on the bandwagon all you haters.

Zach and Sheed both playing hard, man.


----------



## jackiejackal

*well lookie here*

what a little effort will do..


----------



## MAS RipCity

DALE SAYS NO!


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Who needs DA??? :laugh:


Are you feeling alright?


----------



## Scinos

Great rally by Portland ! :clap:

What happened to the Kings ? Peja hasn't scored a point in the quarter.


----------



## HOWIE

Don't hurt him Davis!!!!!WOW!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal

*i resent that word haters*

you know darn well they came out stinking !!!!!!!!!!!

there is no excuse for not playing like that every night !!!!!

THEY ARE CAPABLE OF THAT EVERY NIGHT AND YOU KNOW IT !!


----------



## Trader Ed

Go for the Plasma Ed


----------



## MAS RipCity

DOWN 1 COME ON PDX.DEFENSE!


----------



## ABM

Ruben P. has that Mr. T look with the necklace, and all. :laugh:


----------



## Trader Ed

ok lets take the lead........

the crowd is into it.... finally!


----------



## HOWIE

Wells needed to drop that one off to the trailer! But hey, great effort!


----------



## MAS RipCity

Man, could we have used Ruben in the 1st half vs Peja..oh well JUST GET IT DONE...could this finally spark our team though?


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Wells needed to drop that one off to the trailer! But hey, great effort!


Exactly,as long as I see effort, I am pleased. That is all I can ask for.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Great rally by Portland ! :clap:
> 
> What happened to the Kings ? Peja hasn't scored a point in the quarter.


I think he actually hit a 3 pointer.

Portland's actually run the floor, and almost every jumper they've taken has gone in. The Kings have had several shots on the inside where no foul was called, and they haven't hit as many jumpers as they did in the first couple of quarters.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

please be a technical on massenburg!


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he actually hit a 3 pointer.
> 
> Portland's actually run the floor, and almost every jumper they've taken has gone in. The Kings have had several shots on the inside where no foul was called, and they haven't hit as many jumpers as they did in the first couple of quarters.
> 
> Ed O.


Ahh k, thanks. 

I'm trying to follow the game on NBA.com, it's like 2 minutes behind. :nonono:


----------



## Storyteller

Wha' happened?


----------



## Trader Ed

thats a fair call I think


----------



## MAS RipCity

TIE GAME! NOW CHOKE MASSENBURG CHOKE!


----------



## jackiejackal

*EFFORT WINS ME OVER EVERY TIME*

win or lose.
damn that pisses me off when people call us haters for being so
hard on this team,WHEN THEY HAVE THE TALENT TO BEAT ANYBODY !!!!!!!
BUDDY YOU RUIN MY EVENING.


----------



## MAS RipCity

YOU CAN'T STOP SHEED YOU CAN ONLY HOPE TO CONTAIN HIM!


----------



## Scinos

Flagrant foul on Bonzi ! What did he do ?


----------



## Trader Ed

He fouled Massenberg hard.... Massenberg then stumbled into Damon, and kind of lifted and shoved Damon for a T

Bonzi did rake him pretty good, but not intentional to hurt him


----------



## jackiejackal

*WEAK CALL*

Hard foul only..

that's the way they need to play..protect the basket !!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

Terrible call on the sheed offensive foul..bs.


----------



## Trader Ed

Chicago had 600 posts in their game thread tonight...

accordning to L4L

can we catch them?


----------



## ABM

Oooooh....Sheed's got that ol' fire back in his eyes. :yes:


----------



## HOWIE

Man if we lose by one point!!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## HOWIE

Just keep attacking the basket and we should be okay! :yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Get angry sheed,get at him..now step up your game.


----------



## jackiejackal

*second chance points are huge*

get them Blazers..

finally some emotion..
unfortunately they are picking up techs and flagrant fouls


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Chicago had 600 posts in their game thread tonight...
> 
> accordning to L4L
> 
> can we catch them?


I'm trying to do my part.


----------



## Storyteller

Let's take Peja down to the lake after the game and watch him walk on water, too......


----------



## Trader Ed

I have been waiting all year for this kind of intensity

sometimes I think Sheed is better when he goes off


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Chicago had 600 posts in their game thread tonight...
> 
> accordning to L4L
> 
> can we catch them?


if the game keeps up like it is .........maybe!


----------



## MAS RipCity

DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE!


----------



## HOWIE

End of the third.....2 point game!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed

I am loving this kind of effort

so much different than the previous 7 games

Kings 84
Blazers 82 

end of 3rd


----------



## ABM

16 points, folks!

OK, I'm not sayin' any more.


----------



## Trader Ed

nothing beats BBB.net Blazer forum power :woot:


----------



## MAS RipCity

I like our chances in this one.....I just like how we are playing. I like the shots we are taking vs the ones that they are taking. Go PDX!


----------



## HOWIE

Gee, I wonder how we are doing in the keeper league. We traded for Wallace, Randolph, and Stoudamire!!!!!

Hap give yourself a raise! :laugh:


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 16 points, folks!
> 
> OK, I'm not sayin' any more.




No predictions alright ABM?????


----------



## Ed O

Portland's gotta keep hitting the boards and keep running with Sacramento. As they've said on TV (and as we all know) neither team is as deep as they've been and Portland needs to keep working hard even if they hit a bit of a lull and/or they get tired.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE

Poor Mike and Snapper, this would have been a great game to call for them.


----------



## Trader Ed

Cue the Q and Jeff for energy


----------



## Storyteller

OK, let's see some energy from the subs....


----------



## ZBoFanatic

this is the best game ive seen in a while

zbo w 2 blocks so far

career high haha


----------



## MAS RipCity

Zach for All-Star...is there really any doubt?


----------



## HOWIE

WOW, a Rasheed interview? What a night!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

ITS TIED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed

Can there be any doubt... a Sheed interview and a Blazer win!!!!!

Come on Q.. jam it!

(Kersey had the same problem until he learned.. too much energy .. needs to learn to control it)


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> ITS TIED!!!!!!!!!!


Now its not!!!!!! :whatever:


----------



## MAS RipCity

oh no q!


----------



## Storyteller

More fast break points needed! Just like Bonzi!

Qyntel - PUT IT DOWN NEXT TIME!


----------



## Beaverton

what the hell was that?


----------



## visionary432

the layup that qyntel missed is one of the few times i actually felt sorry for a player.


----------



## HOWIE

Can the Kings keep up at this pace?


----------



## jackiejackal

*trader Bob..I stole your thingy at the botttom of your post*

Heart, desire and hustle!


See what we could have..run gun AND WIN !!!!

Can you imagine our team with a dead eye shooter???


----------



## Storyteller

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Can there be any doubt... a Sheed interview and a Blazer win!!!!!


:clap: :laugh:


----------



## Storyteller

Another double double for Zach....:clap:


----------



## HOWIE

Are the Kings fouling to get some rest?


----------



## MAS RipCity

If we lose by 1 or 2...I'll cry.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Crap, what hte hell got into Bonzi Wells tonight?


----------



## HOWIE

When did Wallace go with the neckband? :laugh:


----------



## Trader Ed

Ed O.......

Did you see that Bonzi shot??? in his face and he still made it!


----------



## ABM

Now, TAKE THE LEAD!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Another double double for Zach....:clap:


What else is new?


----------



## HOWIE

WOW, they can shot can't they!


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Now, TAKE THE LEAD!!


:upset: A Bibby 3, instead!


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> When did Wallace go with the neckband? :laugh:


HAHAHA, it's not even straightened out eiher.


----------



## BlayZa

5 on divac

z blocked by massenburgh , ugh

too many nailed 3's


----------



## Trader Ed

Zach is getting to be so boring. LOL. double double....

at least go for a triple double sometime to liven it up!!!


----------



## Storyteller

No, not another 3 from the Kings...:upset:


----------



## Trader Ed

If we had consistant outside shooting.......... we would look like the Kings

our inside game is great!


----------



## HOWIE

They just need to keep to their game plan and they should be okay. Do try to match the Kings with their outside shooting, work them over and tire them out, those shots will start clanking soon enough.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Ed O.......
> 
> Did you see that Bonzi shot??? in his face and he still made it!


Nice to see him hit a couple jumpers (he also had that long one that I thought was a 3, but his foot must have been on the line).

He's been too bad to start the season for it to last. Obviously, he's not a great perimeter shooter but he's not as bad as he's been the first seven games of the season.

Ed O.


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> at least go for a triple double sometime to liven it up!!!


Just 5 more assists..


----------



## BlayZa

at least mo knows when to call a timeout


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> :upset: A Bibby 3, instead!


They won't keep making 3's..you live by hte 3,you die by hte 3. We are taking better shots. We will win!


----------



## Ed O

Portland has shot twice with the ability to take the lead... and both times they've missed... and both times Sacramento has gone down and nailed a three.

Argh.

Ed O.


----------



## FeloniusThunk

Man, the Kings have got some shooters. 

Welcome back to the NBA, Bonzi! We missed you!


----------



## MAS RipCity

Uh oh, cmon fellahs,we really need this W.


----------



## Beaverton

The Blazers are figting hard against a lights-out shootin' team. I'll happily take a moral victory at this point. 

But...

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Scinos

Bonzi has finally stepped it up. 22 pts, 6 rebs, 3 ast.


----------



## HOWIE

Portland needs to mount a comeback to take the lead now. Play smart!


----------



## MAS RipCity

Nice shot Jeff, Defense please,only down 4!


----------



## BlayZa

cmon zach , work on divac - get that last foul!


----------



## MAS RipCity

gese how much Luck is bibby getting?


----------



## HOWIE

Bibby is killing Portland tonight!


----------



## BlayZa

nice time of an offensive jeff


----------



## MAS RipCity

Yea..I don't think this one will go in our favor.


----------



## HOWIE

Agh!!!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> nice time of an offensive jeff


He'll be pulled -- out of the timeout.


----------



## BlayZa

i think its jeff thats killing us , offensive and out of bounds

weak

but yeah , bibby is bringing fire tonight


----------



## Storyteller

Bibby shoots over the top of Damon

Bibby beats Damon, Dale comes to help, ball to Vlade who hits the shot

Bibby shoots over the top of Damon


----------



## Beaverton

Shouldn't have pulled sheed out of the game.


----------



## HOWIE

I would have liked to see Patterson tonight. This game is calling for Ruben's hustle.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Just keep posting up Zach n Sheed n shooting open jumpers if they are there,and please no more wide open shooters.


----------



## Ed O

Bibby is lighting up Damon. 

Cheeks subbed out Rasheed and the Blazers fell apart... ZR with an offensive and then McInnis blew an entry pass. And Sacramento keeps scoring.

Still lots of time, but Portland needs to make another push soon or else it'll be over...

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Bibby shoots over the top of Damon
> 
> Bibby beats Damon, Dale comes to help, ball to Vlade who hits the shot
> 
> Bibby shoots over the top of Damon


Are you saying there is a pattern here? :laugh:


----------



## ABM

You watch.....Damon'll start jackin' up some treys.

The Blazers hopes, tonight, will live....or die....by them.


----------



## HOWIE

Nice shot Rasheed! :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Qyntel Woods pretty much blew the game on one play with his layup/dunk that he screwed up on and missed. Bibby goes down and immediatley hits the three, and the Kings gain huge momentum, and pull away.


----------



## Trader Ed

The D is kicking back in...

its the 1st unit


----------



## MAS RipCity

DAMNITT DAMON MAKE THE OPEN 3!


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> Qyntel Woods pretty much blew the game on one play with his layup/dunk that he screwed up on and missed.


:nonono:

not saying a word about that comment


----------



## jackiejackal

*damon is too short*

Bibby is simply shooting over his head


----------



## HOWIE

Miller out for the game?


----------



## Beaverton

Hi Damon!

:upset:


----------



## Storyteller

When was the last time we saw Rasheed expend this much energy in the low post?


----------



## MAS RipCity

Make a free throw!


----------



## BlayZa

y2k


----------



## HOWIE

Down by 10, is there enough left?


----------



## jackiejackal

*rasheed went out and they fell apart???*

Bibby is the one that started the comeback for Sac..
how does Rasheed fit into that..
it's all Bibby


----------



## jackiejackal

*Bibby has the ball because he knows Damon can't stop him*

pretty simple

Massenburg is with Rasheed..sheed isn't stopping the shooters,only massenburg.

and vlade is going crazy...


----------



## HOWIE

Nice effort Bonzi!


----------



## BlayZa

good effort bonzi


----------



## MAS RipCity

Terrible Shot bonzi!


----------



## MAS RipCity

We had our chance to run away with this game and we blew it.


----------



## HOWIE

Nice way to bail out Vlade! Agh!!!! Grind it out Portland, grind it out!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

NO MAS DALE! DAMNITT! Nice play Bonzi! now make the foul shot.


----------



## ABM

OK, Nestle' Crunch time.:yes:


----------



## Storyteller

That's the energy I want to see!


----------



## Ed O

*Re: rasheed went out and they fell apart???*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Bibby is the one that started the comeback for Sac..
> how does Rasheed fit into that..
> it's all Bibby


You're totally wrong.

Bibby didn't do squat defensively when Rasheed was on the bench. You're only focusing on one half of the floor. Portland blew a few possessions while Rasheed was on the bench.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal

*this game will be lost for one reason*

they SHOT better than Portland..


----------



## MAS RipCity

DOWN TO 5 COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal

*did you see that ed*

Rasheed is the last player down court twice in a row..

maddening..the spark just drained out.


----------



## Storyteller

Why are the fans sitting down???????


----------



## Scinos

*Re: this game will be lost for one reason*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> they SHOT better than Portland..


Well, actually...

Kings: 51.9% FG's. 
PDX: 53.2% FG's.


----------



## Trader Ed

Where is Tracy McGrady when we need him?


----------



## Ed O

Dale Davis looks like he's about 50. I'm sure Hap will have a thing or two to say about his performance here in the 4th...

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life

Down by five with a little over TWO minutes left!

*I'm calling it! We're going into OVERTIME! *


----------



## ABM

I still think Damon's gonna jack one.


----------



## Storyteller

*Re: did you see that ed*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Rasheed is the last player down court twice in a row..
> 
> maddening..the spark just drained out.


Didn't he get the board? The rebounder is supposed to be the last one down the court.


----------



## HOWIE

Portland needs to learn patience. This game is killing me! Film at eleven! :reporter:


----------



## jackiejackal

*the air just went out of the building*

no s h o o t e r s in the 4th

no they made the shot..what rebound??


----------



## Ed O

*Re: did you see that ed*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Rasheed is the last player down court twice in a row..
> 
> maddening..the spark just drained out.


Give me a break. 

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Give it to Sheed for a wide open 3 out of the TO off of Mouse's penitration.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: the air just went out of the building*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> no s h o o t e r s in the 4th
> 
> no they made the shot..what rebound??


If your not going to be positive get out of here please.


----------



## MAS RipCity

AND 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal

*positive??*

me and 16,000 others just saw the spark go out.

Blazers shooting 54% and losing in the 4th.
Maddening.

Get out of here??
why ?

it's relit !!!!!!!!!!!!

it's weird,now they are running and defending again..great !!


----------



## HOWIE

GO RANDOLPH!!!!! WOW!


----------



## MAS RipCity

DEFENSEX5238437859


----------



## Trader Ed

Jackie is always welcome

down to 2 again


----------



## Scinos

Divac fouled out !


----------



## BlayZa

we.... could...... do.... it


----------



## Trader Ed

did I hear them say Zach is shooting 88% from the FT????


----------



## HOWIE

Fans are on there feet!!!! Randolph to tie!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

PLEASE MAKE THESE 2 FT'S ZACH


----------



## BlayZa

zach is 



CLUTCH!


----------



## HOWIE

Damn, if every night was like this, would we really complain that much? This is a fun game to watch!:yes:


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> did I hear them say Zach is shooting 88% from the FT????


:yes:


----------



## ABM

Gee, anyone think this isn't Zach's team?


----------



## BlayZa

cmon mo work out some killer defensive plan .....



*crosses fingers**


----------



## jackiejackal

*buckle your seatbelts*

52 second to go


----------



## Beaverton

GO BLAAAAZERS!
:yes:


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Gee, anyone think this isn't Zach's team?


Who is Zach? :grinning:


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> zach is
> 
> CLUTCH!


Those free throws were NICE.

Now as long as he isn't asked to stop Massenburg...

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Down by five with a little over TWO minutes left!
> 
> *I'm calling it! We're going into OVERTIME! *


23 seconds left and we're ALL TIED UP!~


----------



## Trader Ed

WOW

look at all those categories he is in contention with

from NBA.com.. Zach attack 


85.7% from the FT line


----------



## ABM

When's Damon gonna jack that trey?


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Gee, anyone think this isn't Zach's team?


I do. Rasheed's guarding the best King and he's getting plays called for him...

NOT to demean ZR's performance, of course...

Ed O.


----------



## Scinos

Tie game.

Zach's line: 28/10/5


----------



## Trader Ed

win or loose

the crowd needs to give them one big ovation at the end of the game

:allhail:


very good effort


----------



## jackiejackal

*overtime*

great defense by portland 
yessssssss


----------



## HOWIE

OT


----------



## ABM

I like our OT chances with Divac outa there. :yes:


----------



## Storyteller

L4L wins the Prophet of the Day Award!

:banana:


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> When's Damon gonna jack that trey?


I predict if he does it, it'll be overtime.

 

So Vlade's fouled out and Miller's hurt. The Blazers need to pound it inside and Rasheed needs to keep working hard on Peja...

Ed O.


----------



## BlayZa

they got no divac for OT and mass is on 5 too 

take it to the hole guys


----------



## Trader Ed

Zach is ranked in 19 categories

OT baby!


----------



## Beaverton

crap, my TiVo is going to stop recording in 20 minutes! 

WRAP IT UP BLAZERS! (and not in aluminum foil..mmmmmkay)


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> win or loose
> 
> the crowd needs to give them one big ovation at the end of the game
> 
> :allhail:
> 
> 
> very good effort


Agreed, this is all we have been asking for, isn't it?


----------



## loyalty4life

I called it! 

For my next prediction.... The Blazers _edited for safety_ :laugh:


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I do. Rasheed's guarding the best King and he's getting plays called for him...
> 
> NOT to demean ZR's performance, of course...
> 
> Ed O.


I love it when I (slyly) call you out - and it works! :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> crap, my TiVo is going to stop recording in 20 minutes!
> 
> WRAP IT UP BLAZERS! (and not in aluminum foil..mmmmmkay)


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Storyteller

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> I do. Rasheed's guarding the best King and he's getting plays called for him...
> 
> NOT to demean ZR's performance, of course...


Nothing against Zach. It's like Jason Quick said today. Zach is the best offensive player on the team. Sheed is the best player on the team.


----------



## loyalty4life

Help out the post count, people!!


----------



## Storyteller

How many fouls does Massenberg have? Let's attack him in OT!


----------



## Trader Ed

344 to go to catch Chicago on the game thread 

it better be a long OT


----------



## BlayZa

yup id agree with that still , but the gap is gettin smaller with each performance


----------



## Scinos

Hmm...is the Mouse gonna guard Bibby in OT ? That would be a bad idea IMO.


----------



## FeloniusThunk

OT is a very good thing. I am so digging this. Wells, Wallace, and Randolph are looking damn fine.


----------



## HOWIE

There you go ABM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlayZa

600 posts on a bulls game ? maybe in the 90's but now ? thats some dedication


----------



## Storyteller

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> When's Damon gonna jack that trey?


There it was. Thank you, Zach for the board!


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> 600 posts on a bulls game ? maybe in the 90's but now ? thats some dedication


That Bulls game thread was crazy. I was refreshing every few seconds and there were like 10 new posts...


----------



## Trader Ed

hey I am preparing the bananas to do a routine with the Blazer dancers

and I gagged the lady down the street humming

4 point lead baby!!!!


----------



## HOWIE

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> I love it when I (slyly) call you out - and it works! :laugh:


I AM rather predictable sometimes. Which is bad news if anyone ever sets out to assassinate me...

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal

*heavy clapping and screaming in scappoose*


----------



## Storyteller

Bonzi saved Rasheed with that steal. Made his cherry picking look good...


----------



## Beaverton

RIP CITY HAS RETURNED!

at least for tonight!


----------



## sabas4mvp

What have the announcers been saying about ZBO? I was at basketball practice and am just tuning in.


----------



## BlayZa

lets give zach whatever he wants , he's what is gonna define this franchis for the next 5+yrs (hopefully)


----------



## FeloniusThunk

I haven't pumped my fists like this in a long time. The kids think I'm nuts. Thank you Blazers!


----------



## Trader Ed

Down Jackie down...


----------



## loyalty4life

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I called it!
> 
> For my next prediction.... The Blazers _edited for safety_ :laugh:


ABM, how dare you!!! :laugh: :laugh:  

I predicted the Blazer win by TWO!!!!!!


----------



## BlayZa

we up 4


that place is gonna go nuts if we win


here too i expect


----------



## Storyteller

Zach just tossed his headband. It's the sign I've been looking for....

Blazers are gonna' win this one!!!!


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> What have the announcers been saying about ZBO? I was at basketball practice and am just tuning in.


That he is okay


----------



## Ed O

So Damon missed that 3, which was our third miss for the game with the chance to get the lead... the previous two times, Sacramento rebounded and went down and nailed a 3.

This time, ZR and Jeff McInnis made sure there was a different result 

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>FeloniusThunk</b>!
> I haven't pumped my fists like this in a long time. The kids think I'm nuts. Thank you Blazers!


You should see my 4 yo girl dribbling a big basketball now

funny

:bball:


----------



## BlayZa

damn bibby to hell


----------



## HOWIE

Bibby is going to be the death of me!


----------



## jackiejackal

*this is play off intensity*

and i love it !!!
Trader Bob give me a high 5


darn these Portland Trailblazers are good !!!

If..
every night could be like this,heart,effort and hustle.


----------



## Trader Ed

remember when he and SAR where with the Grizzlies

we were trying to trade for him on the boards.... 

dang :rocket:

we are way bigger than them.......... go low


----------



## HOWIE

Randolph is having a monster game tonight! :yes:


----------



## BlayZa

go the flimsy 1pt lead!


----------



## Storyteller

Good timeout.

C'mon, Portland - you can't give this one away!!!!


----------



## ABM

The NBA *IS* Fantastic!!!


----------



## Ed O

Bonzi is playing well... but damn, man: make a decent entry pass!

Wallace is pinning Peja to the baseline, and when it swings to the middle on the perimeter Bonzi's failed twice to make the entry pass... resulting in 2 TOs. At least he got one of them right back with a steal, but man.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal

*huuuuuuge rebound by Zach*

goooooo blazers 53.5 left
up by one point


----------



## FeloniusThunk

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> You should see my 4 yo girl dribbling a big basketball now
> 
> funny
> 
> :bball:


My 4yo daughter is, uh, where again? Oh, are they still in the bath? C'mon mom, you can do this yourself. I got a agame to watch.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: this is play off intensity*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Trader Bob give me a high 5


You got it ! :woot:


----------



## BlayZa

huge offensive rebound by bonzi


----------



## FeloniusThunk

Smart drive, Bonzi! Make them work for it.


----------



## jackiejackal

*bobby jackson is on my christmas list*

that guy is great


foul on wallace @!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn flop


----------



## HOWIE

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabas4mvp

if sheed gets a tech... i'm going to be quite unhappy!


----------



## BlayZa

omg sheed wtf


----------



## Storyteller

Shut up, Sheed!


----------



## jackiejackal

*if you can't be positive*

get out:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## s a b a s 11

*t?*

oh boy.

Stuart


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> if sheed gets a tech... i'm going to kill him.


 :rocket:

too late !


----------



## BlayZa

i mean wtf

sheed , ffs 


for all his good points then cant have composure in a situation like this , my god

talk about 2 sides of coin


----------



## jackiejackal

*sheed is over worked up*

he was moving on that pick


----------



## Storyteller

DEEE-FENSE!!!


----------



## sabas4mvp

I edited my post...


----------



## jackiejackal

*foul on damom*

12.7 seconds left


----------



## Trader Ed

suddenly the refs are calling it tight

not very consistant.. we ask for consistancy!

Sheed!!!! you had a great game, but....


----------



## Scinos

Nice offensive foul Sheed...:nonono:


----------



## Storyteller

*Re: sheed is over worked up*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> he was moving on that pick


Yep, that's why he needs to shut up.


----------



## sabas4mvp

ZBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Enigma

Its sad when a great game has to come down to officiating.


----------



## jackiejackal

*zach just won us this game*

Yes

pulease!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed

Zach. you da man......... :woot:

14 boards too, and a block

he can play D


----------



## Storyteller

Zach just took his next step forward - great defensive play on Bibby!!!


----------



## ABM

Yep, Sheed's team.  j/k E.O.


----------



## BlayZa

zbo

wow , he's everything we want sheed to be and possibly more


----------



## Ed O

Excellent play by ZR! The strip and the possession. Wow.

Let's see if we can have a better entry play than we did last time...

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

effort effort effort
luv it luv it luv it
effort effort effort
luv it luv it luv it
effort effort effort
luv it luv it luv it
effort effort effort
luv it luv it luv it
effort effort effort
luv it luv it luv it


----------



## jackiejackal

*what an exciting game*

thank you Blazers !!!!


----------



## FeloniusThunk

I'd pass it in to Zach for the fts...


----------



## Storyteller

Pleeeeeeease, Sheed - hit these free throws!


----------



## sabas4mvp

Sheed.... you are making me unhappy!


----------



## BlayZa

wonder if he's ever gotta a tech shooting fts


----------



## ABM

Bibby? Peja? Jackson?


----------



## Scinos

Hmm...Sac still has a few seconds to take a shot.


----------



## Trader Ed

Bibby


----------



## HOWIE

Blazers Win!!!!! Blazers Win!!!!!! Blazers Win!!!!!!!Blazers Win!!!!!!

:twave::twave::twave:

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## sabas4mvp

YES!!!!!


----------



## Trader Ed

:banana: :cbanana: :gbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana:

Blazers win! Blazers win! 112 - 110

:allhail:

:bball:


----------



## ABM

You Da Man, L4L!


----------



## BlayZa

win !~


----------



## Beaverton

YES!

I GOT THE WHOLE GAME ON TIVO. 3 more seconds and it woudl have been cut off!

I LOVE THE BLAZERS!

SUCK IT REST OF THE LEAGUE OH YEAH!


----------



## Blazerfan024

WOO HOO NICE GAME BLAZERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed O

NICE! As soon as I saw Bibby shoot that jumper, I knew we were in good shape because we would have worn them down in the 2nd OT. I was worried that Bonzi would lose Christie or Rasheed would lose Peja... but no! :grinning: 

Ed O.


----------



## BlayZa

the win was great , but more than that was the fact we came back , didnt give up and we fought hard ! great work by the blazers , zach is something else!


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> YES!
> 
> I GOT THE WHOLE GAME ON TIVO. 3 more seconds and it woudl have been cut off!
> 
> I LOVE THE BLAZERS!
> 
> SUCK IT REST OF THE LEAGUE OH YEAH!


It's all about timing! :yes:


----------



## trifecta

Great win! I didn't think they had it in them.

The one thing is Bonzi, at least for tonight, decided he wasn't a perimeter player.


----------



## Trader Ed

if that does not boost ratings nothing will


----------



## jackiejackal

*zach is simply thrilling*

this young man is superb..he indeed is the future


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> YES!
> 
> I GOT THE WHOLE GAME ON TIVO. 3 more seconds and it woudl have been cut off!


Wanna know what's funny? I thought of the fact that you'd managed to get it all on TiVo as soon as my TiVo "blinked" (I didn't TiVo an extra half-hour, but I DID TiVo the post-game, so I got it all, too :yes: )

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

oh my gosh :jawdrop: Barkley was right!


----------



## ABM

LOL!

Ya gotta like those _pre-manufactured_ *BLAZERS WIN* posts (probably setting there on another browser) and launched at the buzzer.

Nice


----------



## Beaverton

both teams played hard


----------



## MAS RipCity

WE WON WE WON... I know most of you are wondering where my posts went...well I was in my dorm and some other guys from the room by me came in n watched the rest of hte 4th n OT!. BTW NICE CALL ON OT L4L!


----------



## Trader Ed

the real triple threat

Bonzi Sheed Zach

lots of points


----------



## Ed O

Great win, but look at the bench minuts:

McInnis: 27
Woods: 7
The other 5 guys combined: *0*

Wow. 51 minutes for Bonzi?

That's the way our starters get good stats, ladies and gents: a ridiculous number of minutes. 

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

NOT TRADING ZBO FOR NAN NADA NOTHIN!


----------



## Trader Ed

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> LOL!
> 
> Ya gotta like those _pre-manufactured_ *BLAZERS WIN* posts (probably setting there on another browser) and launched at the buzzer.
> 
> Nice


cut and paste ABM... cut and paste

shake stir.. add score.. paste


----------



## dkap

At least none of the starters will be complaining about lack of minutes.

Dan


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> cut and paste ABM... cut and paste
> 
> shake stir.. add score.. paste


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> ABM, how dare you!!! :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I predicted the Blazer win by TWO!!!!!!


Wow (I'm typing that a lot tonight)... a couple of nice predictions (OT, then 2 point win).

Of course, ABM and I deserve the "spirit" award for realizing that the game wasn't over at half time... and posting that realization!

Kudos to us! 

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed

My usual contribution, the box score

Games stats from NBA.com


----------



## Sambonius

Sheed did great on Peja, lets all give a round of applause for SHEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!


----------



## ABM

I guess I should go to bed now. 1 AM on a work night.

Nice win, fellas..........'night.


----------



## Trader Ed

Sheed interviews with John Thompson :jawdrop:


----------



## jackiejackal

*get on tnt quick*

rasheed interview(not current)


----------



## Trader Ed

I predicted Sac 92, Blazers 88 in the prediction game

I love to be wrong!!!! :heart:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Can't wait for the interview.


----------



## ABM

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow (I'm typing that a lot tonight)... a couple of nice predictions (OT, then 2 point win).
> 
> Of course, ABM and I deserve the "spirit" award for realizing that the game wasn't over at half time... and posting that realization!
> 
> Kudos to us!
> 
> Ed O.


My last post tonight.

*taking a deep bow with Ed O.* :clap:


----------



## Storyteller

It's going to be interesting to see how the media react to this game tomorrow.

Poor Canzano had has article written at halftime and had to rip it up and start from scratch.....


----------



## Trader Ed

Good night ABM

Did we make 600 yet?


----------



## MAS RipCity

Maybe this win will spark a nice little winning streak.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Sheed interviews with John Thompson :jawdrop:


I wonder if Jason Quick is going to use this in his theory about Rasheed's racial preferences...

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> It's going to be interesting to see how the media react to this game tomorrow.
> 
> Poor Canzano had has article written at halftime and had to rip it up and start from scratch.....


Bah... he can keep 2/3 of it, at least. They still were horrible in the first half and the attendance probably wasn't that great.

Isn't that all that matters?

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Our big 3,for once all played excellent..Zach with 28 and 14, Sheed with 27, and Bonzi with 26.


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Bah... he can keep 2/3 of it, at least. They still were horrible in the first half and the attendance probably wasn't that great.
> 
> Isn't that all that matters?
> 
> Ed O.


48 minutes, Ed, that is all I am asking for, well that and keeping out of the paper for stupidy.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Holy crap, I can't believe I just posted about 40 posts thats more posts then in like the last 2 months combined!


----------



## MAS RipCity

I am feelin this interview with Sheed!


----------



## Trader Ed

Good interview Sheed

you need to do it more


Maybe we need to hire John Thompson as an assistant coach


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I am feelin this interview with Sheed!


I'm in shock!


----------



## Blazerfan024

Rasheed wants to stay in P-Town.

i say take a pay cut and let the man stay. 

SSHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## Beaverton

Sheed was avoiding the question if HE wanted to stay.


----------



## Blazerfan024

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> Sheed was avoiding the question if HE wanted to stay.



No he didnt he said me personally would like to stay here. My wife is established here my kids go to school and have friends here so we would prefer to stay here but this is a business and if im here im here and if not im not.


----------



## Storyteller

I can't believe that they just compared Jeff Van Gundy to Simon Barsinister.

And now Charles Barkley to Fat Albert??? I thought that comparison belonged to someone who's still in the league......


----------



## Beaverton

"Its a business...me, I know my wife would want to stay here and my kids have friends here...."


----------



## Tommyboy

all I can say is "wow, what a game"


----------



## loyalty4life

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> You Da Man, L4L!





> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> WE WON WE WON... I know most of you are wondering where my posts went...well I was in my dorm and some other guys from the room by me came in n watched the rest of hte 4th n OT!. BTW NICE CALL ON OT L4L!





> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow (I'm typing that a lot tonight)... a couple of nice predictions (OT, then 2 point win).
> 
> Of course, ABM and I deserve the "spirit" award for realizing that the game wasn't over at half time... and posting that realization!
> 
> Kudos to us!
> 
> Ed O.


Thanks for the recognition, fellas! :yes: Those *were* some pretty sweet predictions! I'm just happy to be right.   


On an off-topic note, I turned on the radio at the end of the game. Wheels is the coolest!! He's a Blazer Fanatic just like the rest of us. I can't wait to talk to him in January at the party!


----------



## FeloniusThunk

There was an ad for a Lord of the Rings game during one of the breaks that had a line something like: "There may be a day when men will be too afraid to fight. But that day is not today." Hey, what an appropriate line.

And hey, I didn't give up at halftime, neither.


----------



## Storyteller

You know what? It's sounding more and more like the Blazers and Rasheed have all but decided to part ways.

I don't necessarily like it, but I'm starting to read between the lines of interviews with Nash, Rasheed, etc.

Anybody else get this impression?


----------



## Beaverton

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> You know what? It's sounding more and more like the Blazers and Rasheed have all but decided to part ways.
> 
> I don't necessarily like it, but I'm starting to read between the lines of interviews with Nash, Rasheed, etc.
> 
> Anybody else get this impression?


Yeah. The interview was a little disheartening as I LOVE the dual presence of Sheed and ZBO down low.


----------



## barfo

Wow guys, 375 posts in the game thread! I just got home from the game. I'm pretty pleased w/ my selection of this game to attend  To make it even sweeter, there were a bunch of Kings fans sitting behind me... 

barfo


----------



## MercyKersey

Best Blazer Game in a looong time.. Nice Interview with Sheed and John Thompson too.. I hope some of the Sheed haters take a closer look at this guy and see he aint as bad as they think.. Z-bo and Bonzi where hot tonight.. Things are lookin up


----------



## Tommyboy

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> You know what? It's sounding more and more like the Blazers and Rasheed have all but decided to part ways.
> 
> I don't necessarily like it, but I'm starting to read between the lines of interviews with Nash, Rasheed, etc.
> 
> Anybody else get this impression?



not yet. 

I think the team has probably told him in no uncertain terms that if he doesn't address certain issues, he's toast. Its really up to Sheed whether his desire to remain immature is more important to him than his desire to stay in Portland and be a positive contributor AND presence. At this point he's probably internally bitter about the ultimatum and resentful to a certain degree that someone is attempting to hold him accountable. However, if his true desire is to stay in Portland, as the season goes on he will become more accessible to the media, improve his general perception in the public, and continue to play at a high level. I liken his situation right now to one of a wife of an alcoholic after 8 years of him coming home drunk finally saying "Enough, honey if you don't get help and address your problem, I'm leaving you". Initially the alkie is ticked at his wife, but over time the alkie may come to realize that he's got a problem and deal with it, if his true desire is to keep his marriage rather than continue being a lush. I think that's where Sheed is mentally right now.

We'll know a lot more about how Sheed really feels about Portland and himself in about 3 months.


----------



## Tommyboy

> Originally posted by <b>MercyKersey</b>!
> Best Blazer Game in a looong time.. Nice Interview with Sheed and John Thompson too.. I hope some of the Sheed haters take a closer look at this guy and see he aint as bad as they think.. Z-bo and Bonzi where hot tonight.. Things are lookin up



most sheed haters I know don't have much of a problem with his skills or ability.


----------



## loyalty4life

As I'm enjoying this Blazer win, I'm also enjoying listening to Hall and Oates' "One on One".

For some reason, I always associate this song with basketball! 



> One on one I wanna play that game tonight
> One on one I know I wanna play that
> One on one I wanna play that game tonight
> One on one so slow


----------



## Storyteller

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Wow guys, 375 posts in the game thread! I just got home from the game. I'm pretty pleased w/ my selection of this game to attend  To make it even sweeter, there were a bunch of Kings fans sitting behind me...
> 
> barfo


Niiiiiiice!


----------



## loyalty4life

And FWIW, this thread is the second biggest thread on the Blazer board:

Link 

The Word Association thread is the first, or course.


----------



## Siouxperior




----------



## Siouxperior

This says it all


----------



## bfan1

*R E S P E C T*

I just got home. This was one of the best Blazer games I have ever been to! The guys played with heart. They kept ther heads up, ignored the nay sayers and got themselves a fantastic win!


Now-here is my problem. I checked my tape and it stopped with 50 seconds left in the 4th. Totally missed OT! I am sick about it. Did ANYONE get the whole game on tape?

Please PM me. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a night. What a confidence booster. I am very pleased with what I saw tonight. I hope they can build from here-take a look at where mistakes were made, learn from them, correct them and be the team we all know they can be.


----------



## loyalty4life

Whoops... wrong topic.


----------



## Trader Ed

L4L

how about...?


When I was a young boy,
I bounced the orange ball,
....
:bball:

(sung to pinball wizard)


----------



## Minstrel

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!


Oooh! Shiny! I want it....

...my precioussssss....



(You could make this a high-on-pot-intrigued-by-bright-things joke, but I went the LotR route. I have no regrets.)


----------



## barfo

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> [


"My god Dale, how long has it been since you took a shower? Ewww!"


----------



## barfo

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!


"Maybe I shouldn't have had that double chili cheeseburger at Tommy's this morning at 4am"


----------



## MAS RipCity

NO MAS KOBE, can't stand that guy..


----------



## gambitnut

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recognition, fellas! :yes: Those *were* some pretty sweet predictions! I'm just happy to be right.
> 
> 
> On an off-topic note, I turned on the radio at the end of the game. Wheels is the coolest!! He's a Blazer Fanatic just like the rest of us. I can't wait to talk to him in January at the party!


Can I have some lottery numbers?:laugh:


----------

